# Harmless Texas?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I recently aquired a 7-8" Male Green Texas and he appears to be a gentle giant that wont even eat feeders that swim right by his face. I have had him 3 days now so He could still be a little stressed from the commute but I was wondering if this is common? I was under the impression that these fish are almost always extremely aggressive and was wondering if anyone else could share their experiences.
I will post a pic of him tonight. :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

it might take him a couple weeks to get "comfortable"


----------



## Big Den (Apr 5, 2008)

Whoever owned it before probably never found the need to feed it live fish. It seems to have grown quite well without! Try it on pellets or frozen food.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

He wouldn't eat food of any kind or show aggression to the algae eater, rainbow shark or feeders. I am looking forward to observing him tonight. I did notice that he doesn't tolerate plants (Real or Fake) of any kind. He totally ruined my bamboo plants :x and he likes to shimmer in a particular spot in the sand waving his fins around throwing sand everywhere. Must be a territory thing as my red devil does the same thing.


----------



## Bigboystyle (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a juvy texas right now and he will not eat cichlid pellets that my other fish almost jump out of the water for.

I feed him shrimp pellets that sink to the bottom - he wont even come up to the water surface, but he is not hiding or anything just isnt interested.

Maybe Texas are just really picky eaters as opposed to most cichilds


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe he prefers a more spicy dish


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My Midas is a very picky eater too. You just have to keep trying things until you find stuff they like. I got a bigger tank and now he has other fish with him he has started expanding his menu. Sort of the competition thing. If they are going to eat it, then so am I, only I will eat more. My Gt took a little while to settle in before he would eat good for me. After about a week he was front and center pigging out. A dozen ghost shrimp in his tank helped that. Good luck Green Texas are sooooo beautiful.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Try bloodworms-it may not be a good idea to use feeders


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Your best bet is to starve him (if he is healthy) for a week and then I bet he will eat anything you feed him.

Large fish don't need to be fed regularly anyways, I haven't fed my red devil in a week because she doesn't act like she's hungry and she needed to diet some anyways haha. When she's hungry she will swim at the front glass right when I get up in the morning, very smart fish.


----------

